# Good audio books?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Curious what audio books would you recommend? Preferably hunting/outdoor related. If it’s just a book you don’t know is an audio book post it and I’ll see if it’s available via the audio route.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

CJ Box and Craig Johnson's Longmire series should both be available on audio books.


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

Undaunted Courage by Stephen Ambrose.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Lost Person Behavior - Robert Koester. Rewilding - Stephen Cope. The Secret World of Weather - Tristan Gooley. These are all great outdoor rooted books I have read lately, keep you alive, keep you grounded, and make you aware.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Something by Edward Abbey should be right down your alley.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MeatEater's Campifre stories with Steven Rinella.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My wife says the noticer is pretty good.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Lost Airman
Liberator
Enemy at the Gates
Matterhorn
Unbroken
Sons and Soldiers
Indestructible
The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich (this is a looong audio book, and kind of dry but very interesting history)
American Sniper
Lone Survivor

if you can’t tell, military books are one of my preferred genres. Especially WWII.

All of the Hobbit/LOTR books were fun and I also listened to all of the Game of Thrones books which were entertaining but I find that actual events resonate with me so I tend to gravitate towards those stories.

Auschwitz Escape was really interesting but it was a historical fiction which kind of hard for me to get invested in as a result. Same with The Beast’s Garden which is also a holocaust based historical fiction.

oh and outdoor related: Hugh Glass Mountain Man is always a classic.


----------

